# My new 2.5 week old buckling is humping my 5 week old



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok. Is this normal?

I heard my Little Boo (5 week old Boer buckling) hollar last nite and I jumped up to go check on him, as he's outside now and I worry about him. The 2 week, 3 day old nubian buckling that we got last week was following him everywhere humping him. Little Boo would try to lay down and go to sleep, but Mossberg would keep nipping at his face and ears until he got him to get up, then would follow him around humping him.

Do I worry about this? I'm getting them both banded, but wanted to wait until at least 4 to 6 weeks old. When he is banded, will he quit with this humping stuff?

Thanks,
from a new goat owner


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

He is showen domance over little Boo hun . Totaly natural. Pani was humping my legg before he was a month old.


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

Coraxfeather said:


> He is showen domance over little Boo hun . Totaly natural. Pani was humping my legg before he was a month old.


Ok, so I have nothing to worry about. My poor Little Boo, he's my first goat, I love him so much, he should be the dominant one LOL!!

They're sleeping in a temporary chicken tractor that I made for my banties (they're in a new pen now) and poor Little Boo kept trying to get in the nesting box to get away.

Thank you.
Jamie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when I had little boys doing that to siblings when out there I would give them a good flick on the nose and say NO. If the one goat is upset then you wnat him to stop as much as possible. He is extra hormonal :roll: Banding him will help but wont stop such behavior all together if it is a dominance thing. Lets just hope it is hormones.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

All my little boys are mounting each other right now. It's actually pretty funny when the miniMancha tries to hump one of Xcell's kids because he usually just walks right over him he is so tall. :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I only have a few bucks but I tell you they ALL go after out little Matty. They will not leave her alone. I guess she is the cute one of the group, and she is one that we are keeping. I guess the boys know a good looking doe when they see one. :ROFL: All the boys were started on Anica Montana so I can band them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> when I had little boys doing that to siblings when out there I would give them a good flick on the nose and say NO. If the one goat is upset then you wnat him to stop as much as possible. He is extra hormonal :roll: Banding him will help but wont stop such behavior all together if it is a dominance thing. Lets just hope it is hormones.


 I totally agree with stacey....this is normal....and they even do there "what"..."what" calls...like mini me's....LOL...sounds like big bucks in a baby voice...it is hilarious to hear..... :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yup I have four little bucklings right now and they run around humping everything in sight! :ROFL:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Right.... :ROFL: My little buckling is chasing his sister around making miniature buck sounds ( he is even flapping his little tongue!). can't wait till he is weaned. :sigh:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Jenna said:


> Right.... :ROFL: My little buckling is chasing his sister around making miniature buck sounds ( he is even flapping his little tongue!). can't wait till he is weaned. :sigh:


Be careful with this little guy. Baby bucklings can and do breed their sisters and moms BEFORE weaning.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

I was rather glad to be rid of one of my bucklings. He was constantly humping all the other goats. He spent most of his day flapping his lips and stamping his feet at one of our does who was four times as big as him. By the time he and the other boy went to their new homes, they had worn through the top layer of hair on their sister's rump! I think she was glad to see them go also...


----------



## Maggiesmomma4evA26 (May 26, 2013)

So its possible for my 4 week old twins to mate?! Asking because my little bambi and his sister zoey are 4wks old and hes always humping her and when my kids go near her he already butts them. their mom is our first so we dont know much bout goats.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Maggiesmomma4evA26 said:


> So its possible for my 4 week old twins to mate?! Asking because my little bambi and his sister zoey are 4wks old and hes always humping her and when my kids go near her he already butts them. their mom is our first so we dont know much bout goats.


No, he is not.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Maggiesmomma4evA26 said:


> So its possible for my 4 week old twins to mate?! Asking because my little bambi and his sister zoey are 4wks old and hes always humping her and when my kids go near her he already butts them. their mom is our first so we dont know much bout goats.


Well it is possible for them to mate, but I don't think they can be fertile at that age, so you're good for now  It is probably just a dominancy thing, but I would suggest removing him from his mother and sister as soon as he turns about 7 weeks, thats when he can start be be fertile. Also, if he is head butting you, do _not_ let him. It may be cute and harmless now, but when he's a big guy, it will hurt, bad. Take a squirt bottle(filled with plain water) out with you and every time he tries to headbutt...*squirt!* he should get the message after a while.


----------

